# Heavy Duty Spin/Jig combo



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a 10 to 15kg spin/jigging outfit for chasing big fish from the deep, choona, kings, larger snapper, Jewies and sharks will be the main targets with this rod, it needs to be versatile.

I'd like to use it for live baiting, jigging, and trolling from the yak and have a budget of around $400, I'm not too fussed on what brand it is as long as it can handle the punishment of yak fishing.

Look forward to your replies.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

For the reel have a look at the Shimano Spheros range and perhaps consider the drag upgrade if you are jigging there is a recent post up about it.


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

i read on another forum that you can get an upgrade kit to jack up the drag on the spheros to 22kg and thats running smoothly. 8)

if you want a medium reel have a squiz at the Daiwa freams 4500j from plat co which has a pretty sweet 9kg drag. pretty much the same as the local daiwa capricorn less 1 bearing.

Sorry cant help you with jig rods however the T-Curves seem to have a pretty good rep amongst other forums and sites. I believe spooled1 uses them here as well. On a budget theres the silstar crystal blue 6" spin jig rod 10-15kg medium action.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Here is the link to the spheros upgrade details
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6698


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i am looking for the same sort of rig to hit barras in the local dams especially when it gets a bit cold, they go deep and you need a fairly decent weight to knock them on the head so to wake them. :lol:

plus the fact you have to get them out of the snags....quickly :roll: 
ATB


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

OK I think I've got it sorted now, well for the time being anyway :wink:

I was on a budget of $400 for a rod & reel combo and knew this would be a challenge to find something half decent, after reading replies here and browsing the isles of various Canberra tackle stores I thought all I was going to end up with would be crap.

Anyway I went lurking in Tackleworld this morning with a serious itch in my pocket (no not that ya dirty mongrels) and looked and looked and looked, well I ended up with a Penn Spinfisher 850ss "COMBO" some 30lb braid & two 50mtr spools of 40lb & 50lb leader for $280 :shock:  :shock:

OK so its not Daiwa I know but its not a bad combo, the rod is a glass rod and feels a bit weird but will most probably be replaced next summer anyway, the spinfishers have a pretty good reputation and usually retail for around $200 so the rod was basically $20

Now I have $120 to spend on tackle to go with the outfit


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

allen 
$120 will get you two of my new COD-O-MATIC double jointed deep diving rattlin shakin big moving lures.
include's battery's


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Funda,

Take a look at the Shimano Tcurve Deep Jig 400 rod matched with a Spheros 14000 reel.

Those big South Coast Kings and Snapper will punish you hard and you'll soon be spooling with 50lb main line and 70-100lb leader once you've been brained. Sometimes its better to get a fish on the deck rather than worry about breaking strains.

If you are really keen on lowering the specs, the Tcurve Deep Jig 200 and an 8000-12000 series Spheros probably won't let you down.

Only thing about the 12000 and 14000 is you can get the carbon fibre and extra bearing upgrade which you cant on the 8000.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

Dan,

I'll definately be looking at a better combo before next season and will probably go with an outfit like you describe, the reason I went for the cheap spinfisher rig is because thr reel will be good on my big surf rod as well.

I noticed most of the serious jig outfits are around the 24kg mark and did like the feel of the T curve deep jig 200 as well as the 400.

Thanks for the advise 8)


----------

